# I created a 1v1 system for cubers



## kashnote (Jan 25, 2022)

*Play 1v1 Link*

Hi all, some of you may have already heard of my timer CubeDesk. For those who haven't, it's a cubing timer, trainer, and community with a focus on ease-of-use and modern design. If you haven't already, make a free account and let me know what you think!

Here, I wanted to announce one of the most anticipated features: *1v1*. You can start battling other cubers by joining the lobby or creating a custom match and sending the link to a friend. I just released it a few days ago, so if you find any bugs or have features requests, shoot me a message in the discord server. Cheers!

*Play 1v1 Link*

Preview:


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 25, 2022)

Are you the developer? I've really been enjoying this and the other game modes.
I would like to inquire about ao500/1000 functions. Will these ever be added?


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jan 25, 2022)

I'm pretty sure people want Ao500/1000 more than a 1v1 (At least me). Yes, it's cool to have 1v1 but could you please add something that every other modern cubing timer has @kashg? Being able to draw scrambles for all of the events would be nice too.



Spoiler: extortion



If you don't plan on adding Ao500/1000 I'll probably use @CoderGuru's timer. I've been anticipating an Ao500/Ao1000 addition since Beta and I'm kind of getting tired of waiting.



Still a cool feature and I'll be sure to use it if I ever do some more matches with @Donovan749374!


----------



## kashnote (Jan 25, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> I'm pretty sure people want Ao500/1000 more than a 1v1 (At least me). Yes, it's cool to have 1v1 but could you please add something that every other modern cubing timer has @kashg? Being able to draw scrambles for all of the events would be nice too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry about the delay on that :/ 1v1 took me longer than I thought it would, but it's pretty much done other than some cleanup work. ao500/1000 is next on my to-do list.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 25, 2022)

Thanks for working on all this!
I have a few more suggestions that I've heard a few people as well as myself ask for.
1. Mo3 statistic
2. A way to export into a cstimer file
3. A better session format. Right now you can only see you PB's for the event overall, not the session PB


----------

